# CO2 Supplier Chesterfield, Sheffield and Doncaster Areas



## englishstgeorge (10 Nov 2008)

Hi

I decided to take the plunge and set up CO2 on my tank.  Due to the fact it is a 620 Litre tank, i was worried about the cost of getting refills, having seen what some people here were paying, anyway, i found this place...

http://www.gasandhireltd.com/index.php? ... =cellargas

They have depots in Chesterfield and Sheffield.  I live in Doncaster, about 18 miles away and paid Â£35.25 deposit for a 6.35KG cylinder and Â£13.60 for a refill, which included free delivery.  The staff were very helpful and the delivery driver carried it to the room for me! I ordered it at 14:00 on Thursday and it was delivered at 09:15 on Friday morning!

They do a 3.15KG cylinder, but i forgot to ask for the prices for it.   

Mark


----------



## Egmel (11 Nov 2008)

That's a good deal, you might want to add this to the suppliers list in the where to buy section so the details don't get lost as it drops down the page.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2008)

Yeh thats a bargain price.  Be sure to add this to the 'where to buy section' if you've not already 

Sam


----------



## englishstgeorge (11 Nov 2008)

I have added it under the North East Area.

Cheers

Mark


----------

